# brake issues



## hungryham141 (Jul 2, 2009)

i just changed my front brake pads and know i hear this horrible squeaky sound when i brake and reverse what is it?


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

Did you ever figure out the problem?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

A lot of the newer brake pads without asbestos are noisy especially when using light pressure when they are cold. It isn't a bad idea to do a few firm stops from around 60-80km per hour to get them bedded in a bit when they are first fitted. Sometimes it helps lessen the noise. The current set of pads on my Pulsar are squeaky when cold but are fine once they warm up a bit.


----------



## Rotorworks (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah you should try wearing in your brake pads. After a hundred miles or so the squeaking should be completely gone.


----------



## cefiroslo (Dec 15, 2009)

Try copper grease on the metal backing of the pads... Do not get any on the friction material.


----------

